# License question



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm all geeked out about my first season hunting with a bow. I was reading the ND GnF regs, and I found this in the FAQ:



> *When can additional concurrent, second and third season licenses be used?* Hunters possessing these unfilled antlerless deer licenses can use them during the archery season with a bow; the deer gun season with a bow, rifle, or muzzleloader; or during the muzzleloader season with a muzzleloader. These licenses must be used for antlerless deer only, and hunters must stay in the unit to which the license is assigned.


I read that as being able to use my additional doe tag with a bow, as long as I'm in the same unit. However, one could interpret that as being able to do it BEFORE rifle season, and that just doesn't seem right. Can anyone clear that one up for me?

I don't know that I'd bother... I bought a new ML this year too, and getting my doe with it is probably the only way I'd be able to use it this year. It would just be nice to know.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

An extra doe tag for the unit assigned can be used during bow season, gun season, muzzleloader season. You have to use it in the assigned unit, but can shoot the doe as soon as bow season or whatever season you choose opens.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yep. I always get a few extra bow tags to try and fill the freezer!! :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The "any concurrent season" doe tags mean exactly that. You can shoot them in their designated unit during whatever season is open with whatever weapon is legal during that time.

You can also shoot your gun buck tag with a bow, but only during gun season and of course in the proper unit. You can shoot a muzzleloader tag with a bow, during muzzleloading season.


----------

